# import goods from india to perth



## 81577 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am looking to import goods from india to australia, does anyone have any clue on this? it is for a new start up business.


----------



## suketu2905 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey, 

I am a Entrepreneur from Mumbai. I would like to know what are the products that you would be requiring. I can help you source the same


----------

